# How many 8-frame medium boxes per hive?



## VanIslander (Aug 19, 2013)

I’ve now built new 8-frame mediums boxes for two hives (for brood boxes and honey supers). I’ve only had experience with 10-frame deeps (and mediums), and these 8-frame mediums are sure smaller when you see them in real life. They are going to be a treat to pick up when full.

My question is this – being so much smaller, how many 8-frame medium boxes are used in a typical hive? With 10-frame deeps, there are usually two brood boxes. Would there be three medium 8-frame brood boxes? Or simply have more hives, with fewer bees per hive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In a typical year with a typical package five eight frame medium boxes will probably get you through the first year. If it's an awsome year or an awsome queen, it may not. As far as a full grown hive, my typical hive is seven or eight boxes during the flow. Sometimes more. All up against each other. Having more hives with fewer bees is not how you get a good honey crop. You get a good honey crop with more bees per hive, even if you have less hives. As far as brood boxes, four eight frame mediums is exactly the same space as two ten frame deeps. Since I don't use an excluder, The queen can have as many as she wants...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesulbn.htm


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Michael is there anything wrong with just harvesting the 5th box and throwing it back on there? or will that not work out the same. I'm thinking for backyard hive, not commercial size where it would take a few min to get the box back on.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In a heavy flow and a really strong hive the bees may not even fit in five boxes. Plus they may fill that box in one day or less on rare occasions. In a bumper crop year you may have to harvest them several times with eight boxes on them...

Plus some queens will be laying in five boxes...


----------



## Colby828 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a similar question, I have also built 8 frame equipment this year and plan on starting two 3lb packages. I built deeps for brood and mediums for supers. Will I be ok putting two deeps per hive, and putting mediums on top of those or will I need 3 deeps for brood.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I think anyone new would benefit greatly from Mr. Bush's advice on this subject!


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Colby828 said:


> I have a similar question, I have also built 8 frame equipment this year and plan on starting two 3lb packages. I built deeps for brood and mediums for supers. Will I be ok putting two deeps per hive, and putting mediums on top of those or will I need 3 deeps for brood.


I am only a few miles from you, I have all of mine in single 8 frame deeps with a medium on top as the "brood Chamber"...then I use shallows on top for honey.

I went into winter with 7 hives and as of today, I still have 7 and the four I looked at today still have some capped honey left.

Actually if I started over and know what I know now, I would have all the same size boxes (all shallows for me with my bad back) which would probably be mediums for most folks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Will I be ok putting two deeps per hive, and putting mediums on top of those or will I need 3 deeps for brood. 

The bees won't care. I would cut the deeps down to mediums...


----------

